# Relationships Talk, Belfast - all welcome



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Just a reminder about the group meeting on Thursday 29 March at 7pm, 6 Mount Charles, Belfast. Patricia Gilbert from the Fertility Counselling Service will undertake a talk on relationships (with friends, family, colleagues etc.). Please let me know if you plan to come along. SharoRelationships​ (with family, friends, colleagues etc.) [​Patricia Gilbert - Fertility Counselling Service​*Thursday 29 March 2012 at 7.30pm*​*WRDA, 6 Mountcharles,Belfast, BT7 1NZ*​Email: [email protected]​www.infertilitynetworkuk.com​
/links


----------

